# Shipping Items from US to Portugal



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone,

I am trying to ship my hockey equipment from the US to Portugal.

Do you know what the best options are?

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ice hockey? not much call for that here any major company like UPS,but might well face import duty if it wasn't part of your personal possessions when you moved


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

No,

Just my Inline Roller gear. They are my possessions, but your thinking Customs Will charge me taxes on it? errrRrrr Sigh!




canoeman said:


> Ice hockey? not much call for that here any major company like UPS,but might well face import duty if it wasn't part of your personal possessions when you moved


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

you might be fine with that especially as there secondhand , make certain whoever sending makes it clear on Customs declaration, really any carrier or postal service should be fine for that type of atricle


----------

